# Babies! BABIES! Brindles and foxes?



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

About the time when the older batch of babies began to eat solid food, I combined the two groups together to help even-out the work load on the moms. One group had 7 babies, the mother and a nanny, while the other had 11 babies and mother.

First group was born on July 27th, a total of 13 babies, with the second following less than a week after, on the 1st of August, with another 13. Both moms culled their own litters to what they deemed an appropriate size&#8230;

So, here's the mom of the first batch, Chichi:

 

I honestly believe she's a spotted dove tan, with the tan being very light and poor. 
The father was a black self, who impregnated her after the employees at the local pet store mistook him for a female. He was sold before I purchased her.

Chichi gave me 4 black babies with white bellies, and 3 doves with light tan/cream colored bellies. 
Being almost 4 weeks pretty soon, I'm going to have to sex and separate the males&#8230; I don't want any inbreeding going on&#8230; the babies are eating solid foods and drinking water (both from a crock dish and water bottle).

Black babies:



Younger pictures before their eyes were open - MUCH easier to get belly shots when they aren't trying to squirm away at the age they are now, lol.

 

Dove babies:



Shots of one of the dove's belly, cropped because my legs were in there, and no one needs to see that, LOL.

















And for group two, here are the parents:

Dad: MooMoo, pied black.



Mom: Sweetpea, 'pied' agouti (or otherwise agouti self w/white blaze).



Mom and a few of the babies together (mom was in the process of moving them to a new spot):

 

And below are just shots of some of the babies (a few also include the first group of babies, and the adult black mouse is the nanny):

  
  
  
  

So when you say a mouse is brindled, don't they still have a base coloration? Like a brindled fawn, brindled agouti, brindled blue, etc?

Also, what kind of mouse is this? She looks like a fox. Blue fox? Poor white belly, but a still a fox?
I should mention that her under-color is a solid slate, and not ticked.

  
 

EDIT:

Before anyone catches it, I DO have better ventilation in those bins, they're just not in the pictures. 
I followed a guide that someone (sorry, forgot who!) suggested to me.
Not sure if I should link it? But it's from Jack's Mousery, "Making Bin Cages."


----------

